# I got beat by a kid



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Yesterday evening my step son and a friend of his went out to try to catch more fish than I did on Tuesday, and they succeeded. This kid is so competitive when it comes to fishing it's insane. I've seen him stay up all night fishing just to catch one more fish then me. He wan't to be a guide and tournament fishermen when he gets out of school, and he's well on his way. 
It looks like we will be having a fish-off this weekend, and to tell the truth I hope he wins.
They were throwing Norton sand shad jr's in pearl/chartreuse and pumpkinseed/ chartreuse on 1/4oz heads.


----------



## aus59tex (Apr 27, 2015)

Man, you are gonna need to bring your A game to beat that I recon. NICE HAUL!!!


----------



## Micheletti (Feb 14, 2012)

That's an awesome haul!!


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I got the brakes smoked off me by some kids this weekend at a Perch Jerk tournament. My dad outfished me too. It was an inter-generational beat down.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice haul on the flatties.


----------



## Moochy (Sep 13, 2014)

Those are some good groceries


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thatâ€™s a fine catch. Congratulations to the young men.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Nice haul. Good luck in the contest looks like you might need it.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice to see some healthy slabs on that stringer! That boy can fish!

He has the right idea already, focusing on fishin lol 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy Water Bohemian (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

You need to find him a construction job where at the end of the day he's too tired to even drive home. haha
Truth is I'm jealous. Good job on the fish!


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Makes me want to cry...
...not being able to go to try to do the same.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, that is impressive!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

You Slackinn Chum


----------



## Tino_e (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice haul like always you want your kids to do better then you then they start to beat you on things and your like what kind of monster did I create


----------

